

Bistro, a web framework for .net - oliverkofoed
http://www.bistroframework.org

======
crad
I find it odd that the website for a .net web framework is mediawiki, written
in PHP. If a framework isn't used for its own site, doesn't it make said
framework suspect in the first place? It lends less credibility than if it
just used something like Google Code, GitHub, Sourceforce, etc.

~~~
abyssknight
Using off the shelf components just says they won't reinvent the wheel. If I
remember correctly, Bistro uses a django-esque templating model. Not
reinventing the wheel or creating another "instant blog" tutorial is fine by
me.

